
Ask HN: Prerequisite CS classes for a competitive PhD? - HedgehogAmp
I’m a junior CS major at a small liberal arts college. I’m worried that my school’s limited offerings would not make me a competitive candidate at top-tier CS schools. What are some classes I should take to increase my chances?
======
brudgers
Random advice from the internet:

Talk to people at the programs at which you are interested. Start establishing
relationships with the people you may be spending a lot of time with. Get
specific _relevant_ information. Good luck.

